# switching video input on old Zenith TV



## matt1961

We hooked up a DVD player to my mother in law's older TV. The TV has video inputs, but there's no way to switch to the video inputs.

The TV is a Zenith Advanced System 3

The model number is: SE5749W2

The owner's manual is long gone. We have the remote control, but there now button to switch inputs. We also tried tuning to channel 1, 2, 90, 91, and 92 (based on various web searches).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## manic

Do you have a auxiliary button, or accessory button, ie aux, acc.
You should also look in the menu, maybe its changed there.


----------



## octaneman

Hi Matt1961

Older T.V's may not accept the new formats (codex) that today's devices are programmed with. One solution I have found with older sets is to route the DVD player through a VCR via RCA cables, then connect the vcr's coaxial to the set and then set the appropriate channel for the T.V/VCR. Then by using the TV/VCR function on the remote ( or VCR ) to switch between screens.


Good luck !


----------



## Done_Fishin

How did you connect via SCART or via RCA

Does the TV have a Remote control ? Can you switch to Channel 0 (zero)

alternatively the best ideas have already been given 

and in case you get strange lines and interference try disconnecting the aerial downlead to see if you are giving playback on the same frequency as some other TV Channel.


----------



## matt1961

We also tried switching to channel 0.

The remote has a menu button, but the only options are for setting the sleep timer.

There's no aux button on the remote.

The DVD player is hooked up using the RCA video jack.

Thanks for all the responses, but nothing is working yet.

Matt


----------



## Done_Fishin

Your easiest bet then is to use a frequency converter to send the signal in via your aerial lead

either use a VCR or find another device with an aerial out connector that can be used to send the picture from the DVD via the aerial lead. I don't suppose the DVD has one does it ?


----------



## Perfectpete

Try entering 999 with the remote with the power on for the attached unit.
On some old Zenith models it will default to the RCA inputs.


----------

